# Planning First Cycle....



## Tyler (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi All -

I am planning my first cycle and would like to run some particulars by you for feedback.  First some info about me (apologies for the length):


Age:   44
Wt:    170
Ht:     6' 0"
BF:     7%  (3-pt caliper test puts me at 5.1% but don't think I'm that low; definitely sub-10%)
 
*Training History*:  I was skinny-fat and not very athletic in my teens.  Got into lifting in college and early 20s, then a long layoff until 30.  Looked ok, but weight always around 170 as I was too chicken-shit to commit to a true bulk or cut for fear of gaining too much fat or losing too much muscle.  In my late 30s I decided to go on a real 'bulk' and see it through.  Did SS and gained about 25 lbs, probably half of it fat.  Then did a true cut before my 40th.  Lost almost nothing but fat and saw my abs for the first time.  Have stayed relatively lean since but weight is always around 170.

I was diagnosed with Low T in 2009 (age 37) and put on HCG monotherapy.  T levels came up but then started dropping; doc (ND) wanted to keep upping my dose but I wasn’t comfortable with that so I found a new doc that would prescribe T.  Was put on T-Cyp 100mg/week and I supplemented with HCG and Adex on my own (still do).  So for the last several years I’ve been on:


T-Cyp:   100mg/wk  (50mg x2)
HCG:     750iu/wk  (250iu MWF) 
Adex:    .24mg/wk (2 drops 3x/wk)  - I know this is very little but my E2 holds steady at 19 (range 0 - 39) at this dose.

* _I have also been on 1.25mg/day finasteride for hairloss for about 10 years._​

*Current*: Going to Hawaii in a couple weeks and have been cutting for the past three months.... mostly low-carb, around 2,100 cals/day with some cheat meals/days mixed in.  I have upped my T-cyp dosage to 200mg/wk for the past 8 weeks.  As I know I am going to do some damage while on vacation, I plan to resume my current diet/routine for a couple weeks or so to get back to where I am now and then reverse diet to my TDEE.


*Plan*:  I have always looked "top heavy" and I want to go on a leg specialization program to add some size to the wheels.  I intend to put upper body on maintenance and hit legs hard for 10 weeks.  So that's where the cycle comes in.


*Cycle - 10 weeks:*


T-Prop:  300mg/wk  (100mg MWF)
NPP:     300mg/wk  (100mg MWF)
HCG:    750iu/wk  (250iu MWF)
Adex:    ???

_*Caber will be on hand if needed and I also picked up some Synthelamin based on a post of Magnus’._​
The reason I chose the above is because I am prone to hair loss (MPB) and, at 44, it ain’t getting better.  Also, while I want to see some good results from this, I want to choose a relatively safe cycle since it’s my first one.  


*Post-Cycle*: Just return immediately to my TRT regimen.


*Questions*: 


Do my cycle choices, dosage and duration look ok, or should I do something different?
Any suggestions on how much Adex I should use while on?
Should I up my finasteride to ward off additional hair loss?
Any other supps I should use while on or other sides to watch out for?

*TL;DR*: is 10 weeks of T-prop (300mg/wk), NPP (300mg/wk), HCG & Adex a good beginner’s cycle for someone one TRT who is concerned with hair loss?

Apologies again for the long post.  Thanks for any feedback.

- T


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2016)

I guess I'll assume that my plan isn't completely retarded since I figure someone would have told me so by now.


----------



## aon1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I figured someone else would chime in but 
Question 1 this is something you need to see through experimentation to see what works for you, go by bloodwork,side effects ,gains act. and adjust accordingly.Me personally I like running longer than 10 weeks 

2 only way to get this dialed in for you personally is to do bloodwork while on and adjust as needed.

3 I don't know anything about finastride but at your age if your prone and going to run gear affectively just shave the head, cue ball up and accept being shiny on top...lol

4 I run bcaa's ,donate blood regularly, do bloodwork often,depending what and how high I'm running I may run low dose asprin ,I watch blood pressure and cholesterol if I see a problem I supplement accordingly. I always try to run as little extra shit as possible if my bloods arnt telling me I need it then its just more uneeded shit and strain on the system.

There's better guys here to answer these questions that may chime in but that's my two cents good luck


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 30, 2016)

Even with the TrT most first cycles are the base Test foundation of a long ester Test Cyp/E at 500mgs per week..10-12 weeks. Though 300mgs NPP will provide some joint relief, which may be relative, before I throw a second compound in on first cycle, I'd kick an oral in at the beginning, maybe Dbol at 30mgs a day..6 weeks at start of cycle. Again, this basis of first cycle history but someone more familiar with TrT will chime in I'm sure. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you both for the replies.  Aon1: understood about the hair (lol) but I'm not quite ready to jump off that bridge just yet.  My hair is thinning on top but not really receding that much.  I won't let it get to the point where I am embarrassing myself (comb-over, etc.); I will shave it it comes to that.  But I want to feel things out on a first cycle, I am not committing to one cycle after another.  But your point is well understood.

GW: I am happy to do Test Cyp or E instead, I thought perhaps a shorter ester would be desirable.  I have had no problems with Cyp thus far; I could just up the dosage of that to 500mgs/wk.  Regarding Dbol, I was trying to steer clear of ones that might accelerate hair loss and I've read that quite a few people have experienced rapid shedding with it.

Regarding blood work, not sure if it's ok to ask this here, but do you recommend one testing lab/service over another?  I am in the states and have used LEF before, but since I am on TRT my doc has been running everything.  I am not comfortable bringing him into the fold on this right now but might if I was going to continue.    

Lastly, with regard to donating blood, I have been told in the past that my blood would not be accepted because of being on TRT and finasteride.  Last time I donated (10+ years ago) I remember a check box on the form that said "Do not use my blood" (I imagine for those that do not want to admit something after reading through the requirements).  How do you handle this?

Thanks again.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 30, 2016)

Good info here Taylor.  I would suggest a long ester test as well.  Test c or e would be fine,  500/wk for 12 weeks.  Adex at 1mg/day sold be OK but watch for signs of high estro.  I'd skip the npp for now and possibly include it for your next cycle.  Consider logging it here so we can help out with any problems or questions you may have.  Good luck!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Magnus.  Ok, so you suggest a T-only cycle for 12 weeks.  Regarding adex, currently I take .25mg per week and my E2 stays right at 19 (range 0 - 39).  Do you still suggest that high of dose (7mg/wk)?  

And I assume I should continue with my HCG at 250iu 3x/wk?


----------



## Sully (Apr 30, 2016)

If you're already using Test for TRT, just keep things simple and stick with the same ester you already have. Switching to shorter esters isn't going to get you anything except more injections. Also, there's no need for HCG for someone that is on TRT already. HCG prevents you from getting completely shut down and helps you recover more quickly during PCT. Being on TRT means you're already shut down and since you're going to go straight back to TRT, it isn't going to speed up anything. And use Aromasin/Exemestane instead of Arimidex, 12-25mg daily. We have a really good supplier of pharmaceutical grade ancillaries called Clearsky Pharmacy. Good luck and let us know how your cycle goes.


----------



## squatster (Apr 30, 2016)

Test P sucks for first cycle- It just hurts, and why would you want that on your first cycle
Sorry for the delay with every one- the boards just arn't very active lately.
Good thing- you got the best guys letting you know what to do


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2016)

Good info; thanks guys.  

Sully, the reason I use HCG is to keep the testes running a bit.  It's a pretty standard protocol to run T, low-does HCG and an AI for TRT....unfortunately most doctors don't know shit about it and prescribe T only and shots once every two weeks.  That's essentially chemical castration...not to mention the testes shrivel up (I don't need any help there). 

I inject T-cyp twice/wk and use HCG 3x/wk at 250iu each (so 750/wk).  It's relatively economical and I would prefer to just keep that same protocol while on cycle unless there is some specific reason not to.

Again, I appreciate all of the feedback.


----------



## Sully (May 1, 2016)

I'm not saying you shouldn't use it, just that it's not necessary. If your doc prescribes it and you have it on hand, by all means keep going. It's just a necessity is all. I prefer to keep the number of compounds I use during any cycle to a bare minimum.


----------



## AR-15 (May 1, 2016)

HCG can cause havoc on you if its overused brother. You got good advice from pretty smart guys here and I can tell just by what you wrote that you know what works for you. All I'm saying is be careful with it. As far as hairloss and d -bol. I personally think the benefits out way the risks running dbol in a test only cycle. Dbol is a great oral to run with test and if hairloss is a huge concern even when running dbol for just six weeks you could always add one of many hairloss products that would ease your mind....AR....


----------



## Tyler (May 1, 2016)

Thanks AR.  I am already on finasteride (Propecia) and minoxidil (Rogaine).  One of my questions was actually whether I should up the dosage of finasteride while on cycle (currently taking 1.25mg/day).


----------



## squatster (May 1, 2016)

Leave the Propecia were you have it.
With out your HCG you will not notice a difference at all until you go to a gram or 2 pr week of test after months.
Short blasts of Dbal won't do any thing to your hair - 
Worrying about it will


----------



## Tyler (May 1, 2016)

Alright so it sounds like the consensus is to run:

- T-cyp at 500mg/wk  (weeks 1 - 12)
- Dbol at 30mg/day (weeks 1 - 6)*
- Stop HCG during, then resume my TRT protocol of T-cyp (100mg/wk) and HCG (750mg/wk) at completion (so week 13). 

*For Dbol, the supplier I was looking at using offers only 50mg tablets, so I am assuming cutting in half and running 25mg/day will work.   Let me know if that's not ok.

Also, the AI dosages people are suggesting are waaaay higher than what I run now (only 0.25mg/wk).  I am a bit reluctant to instantly jump into 12 - 25mg/day.  But if you guys say that's the way to do it, I will.  I have had my E2 crash before and it's no fun (I know neither is the alternative).


----------



## Tyler (May 2, 2016)

Shit...I just realized there's some info I forgot to divulge.  While I don't have "high blood pressure" per se, it is always right over the cusp of 120/80 when I go see the doctor.  I think I have the opposite of white-coat syndrome: when I test at home I usually get in the 140s/80s (sometimes higher) but I typically see lower at the doctor's office and they have never expressed concern about it (I have brought it up before).  

I seemed to have only written down two readings at the doctor, in 2013 & 2014.  They were 136/84 and 140/84, respectively.

Sorry for the oversight.  My father has been on very low-dose BP meds for decades and it is totally under control.  That is the only family history I have.


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2016)

Been gone on vacation and just thought I would bump this once to see if there's any feedback on my last post re blood pressure.    Been taking it at home and it is averaging 145/82 (not 100% sure on the accuracy of this monitor; it tends to be lower when the nurse takes it).


----------



## Sully (May 19, 2016)

Automatic BP monitors tend to be u reliable. Usually they run high. I'd go with the numbers your doctor gets. If he's not concerned about your BP, you probably don't need to be either. Just keep an eye on it while you're on cycle. If it starts to creep up, go to the doc and see if he wants you on BP meds.


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2016)

Right on Sully.  Thanks.


----------



## ctysgcngay17 (May 19, 2016)

///////////


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2016)

///


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2016)

Just a quick update on BP: it seems my old monitor was not accurate.  I bought a highly-rated Omron and in the past couple days, I have been averaging 129/78 whereas I was averaging 145/85 with the old one.  So I will keep an eye on things during my cycle - which I am planning to start in about a month.

(And sorry about the reply to the spam post (couldn't help it).  Seeing that the original is now gone, I'd delete mine if I knew how.)


----------



## AR-15 (May 25, 2016)

Brother your new BP numbers are almost exactly where mine are normally. I've got you by 40lbs so when I'm on cycle I do check mine regularly only because I use to walk around at a pretty solid 245 and I had to be put on meds to control my BP. Since I lost a considerable amount of weight I've since been taken off the meds and whether I'm on cycle or off my numbers stay well within the safe range. The cycle you have planned, and I'm just using myself and a few clients as examples, I highly doubt you'll experience any significant spike. If you do however drop the d-bol and see your PCP and maybe he can work with you to control it. Good luck bro and don't worry so much about things. Your mind is probably gonna be your worst enemy....AR....


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2016)

Right on AR.  Thanks.  Do you guys tell your doctors that you are/have run cycles?  I've never been clear on whether you go to them when on for bloods or if you get them yourself.


----------



## AR-15 (May 25, 2016)

Its all about the relationship you have with your Doc bro. Some guys jump around until they find one that's willing to work with them and others its quite obvious they are using and usually if they have had that Doc for many years they will help out to a small degree but bloods are pretty common if the Doctor has your health as his main concern. I have several Doctors but for very different reasons however I'm always straight up with my PCP because he takes care of my physical health. I got lucky though. First one I had since I was young and he stuck with me until he retired. My new one was recommended by the first kind of and has been cool since day one. You have to be careful though and you have to feel comfortable that your Doctor is gonna keep your lifestyle on the down low to some degree. Obviously for his own safety he has to keep records of what your doing and how he advises against it, blah, blah, blah but he doesn't have to make every other Doc, insurance, etc, aware of your lifestyle but that's becoming increasing hard to do now that we are in the computer age where everything is on record. My advice would be to find an old school Doc who still uses hand written records and tell him this is your lifestyle and is he OK with keeping track of your bloods and overall health. Unless your just looking for test levels but I wouldnt advise that unless you think you have bunk shit....AR....


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2016)

Hmm...ok.  Good advice.  I am on the fence about informing my PCP.  He oversees my TRT now (he took over from the endo) and generally goes along with things.  He's a super mellow guy and I like him, but not sure I want to broach the subject of AAS with him right now.  I'll get some bloods through him before I start and, if needed, I will get my own during.  And if it looks like I will be running later cycle, look into getting a new/another doc.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## AR-15 (May 25, 2016)

Ya if he does your TRT that's gonna be a tough one. Lol. Just remember bro for the most part Doctors aren't stupid and if he's known you and the way you naturally look awhile it probably won't take him long once you start to bring up the question "Are you using Roids?" Try and space out your appointments accordingly so hopefully your just starting or are off when you see him....AR....


----------



## aon1 (May 25, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Ya if he does your TRT that's gonna be a tough one. Lol. Just remember bro for the most part Doctors aren't stupid and if he's known you and the way you naturally look awhile it probably won't take him long once you start to bring up the question "Are you using Roids?" Try and space out your appointments accordingly so hopefully your just starting or are off when you see him....AR....



:yeahthat:

Keep in mind even a doctor that's cool with it has to protect his license.......my doc pretty much goes with what I want to do because I know more about trt meds than he does...when I came to him I was already on a lot more than any patient he has but when I go back this time he's a straight forward guy and he's gonna have a shit fit with the new muscle I have put on just since my last visit......there be no more suspecting what I'm doing......like ar said docs aren't stupid...at some point your going to be forced to come clean and hope for the best.


----------



## Tyler (May 26, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Ya if he does your TRT that's gonna be a tough one. Lol. Just remember bro for the most part Doctors aren't stupid and if he's known you and the way you naturally look awhile it probably won't take him long once you start to bring up the question "Are you using Roids?" Try and space out your appointments accordingly so hopefully your just starting or are off when you see him....AR....



Good points.  Thanks.

This seems like a good point to ask another question wrt to my cycle.  Originally I was looking at T & NPP but several people suggested Dbol instead of NPP.  Been trying to educate myself as much as possible and looking for thoughts on Tbol instead.

It looks like Tbol doesn't cause the bloat that Dbol does.  So the gains are "drier" and it might be easier to keep what you gained once the cycle is over.

One of my concerns (which you touch on) is putting on 25 - 30 lbs in three months.  (Perhaps that's laughable but it sounds like it's not wholly uncommon).  I have been right about 170 lbs for nearly my entire adult life.  If I pack on weight like that in a short period of time, just about everyone I know will be suspicious as hell.

Hopefully I'm not driving you guys crazy with these questions/changes; just trying to find the right balance here.  Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## AR-15 (May 26, 2016)

Few things brother. One everything everyone has told you are their opinions when it comes to what compounds to run. Its your cycle. If you stick with it, which you will, in ten years you will have tried so many different combos your head will spin. I would guess why most of us liked the test , dbol combo over NPP is because its a tried and true combo that just flat out works for pure muscle growth. Especially for a first timer. NPP maybe another time. But yea your gonna grow like a bad weed. Its the nature of the beast.
     I'm gonna go out of my comfort zone for a second and say that Im a bit different than most here because I played a particular sport for many years before becoming a wanna be bber. Most guys here are real bbers or pwrlftrs as I'm sure you can tell. The reason I'm telling you this is because I totally understand your concern about blowing up too big but you gotta weigh your options here. First off this is your first cycle. Probably the best or one of the best you'll have. Make the best of it. Your gonna get the most out of the choices you proposed out of test and dbol IMO. Tbol is great too but your goal again imo should be to put as much muscle on as possible. Then cut some bf off. Yes your gonna put some weight on. 30 lbs? I don't know but a lot of the bloat and weight gain can be controlled by diet no matter what you use unless you start running Drol then you may as well just get use to chipmunk cheeks for a month or so. Spend more time at the gym. Buy some GNC junk weight gain crap and pretend to use it. Or switch to tbol its not a big deal but I can tell you this I personally know a young baseball player who took real t-bol last off season with sust to build some muscle for his bat and literally blew up like a balloon. It was his first time using. Lol I'm always getting accused of juicing brother. Even back in the day when I tried to hide it. In the end your gonna have to decide what you want and unless your LE fuck everybody else. Let them think what they want. Its just jealousy anyway. Tell them to get off their fat asses and learn whatbhard work can do for them too.

   I wish I had those first cycles back where I didn't go 100% to hide gains. Fuck that using AAS isnt for the average Joe I've learned. Its to grow period. Don't leave anything on the table if you choose to take that leap.... AR....


----------



## Tyler (May 26, 2016)

Haha.  Right on AR.  Excellent advice and feedback.  Really appreciate it.


----------



## Tyler (May 26, 2016)

Ok, so my plan is the following.

Wks 1-8   Tbol  40mg/ED
Wks 1-12   T-Cyp       500mg/wk  (probably Mon evening & Fri morning)
Wks 1-12   Aromasin  12.5mg/ED

Unsure whether I will continue my HCG at 250mg 3x/week; I am leaning towards yes. 

I also have a number of supps that I will be using for liver support, BP and general health (CoQ10, Hawthorne Berry, dandelion, milk thistle, fish oil, baby aspirin, curcumin, vit D, B & C).


----------



## AR-15 (May 27, 2016)

I gotta admire your attention to detail bro. I'm not gonna chime in on what you got planned there cause its OK and I'm afraid that you might over think anymore info at this point. Not the way I would go exactly but this is YOUR cycle. You've got great info from a group of guys I've came to respect in a very short time. Based on your homework and their solid advice it sounds like your set withna plan your happy with. So get your stuff, get your diet right, and don't look back. I always up my vitamin intake, have some anti E's on hand, and have a good post cycle plan. Liver protection is crap IMO but that's just based on tests I've personally done and have seen. But I can't blame you for looking out for your health. Good luck T and when you start let us know how its going....AR....

  BTW I saw my PCP today for a checkup since I'm mid cycle. 27lbs heavier than my last visit. Lol He just shook his head and said my boots must be really heavy.


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2016)

Thanks very much, once again, AR.  I really appreciate it.  Going to be placing my order here this week.  I have caber and will order aromasin (already have anastrizole on hand).  For PCT, since I am already on TRT I was just going to resume that at the end of 12 weeks.

And sounds like you've got a great PCP.  lol

BTW, I am impressed with this group on here.  When a newbie shows up, you don't encourage them to run a cycle right off the bat; you ask the pertinent questions about their situation first and then make appropriate recommendations.

At the same time, you don't berate someone who isn't 225 lbs for wanting to try AAS.  I am only 170 lbs, but I've put a lot of time in the weight room and know my body well enough to know what I need to do to move to the next level.  A lot of members on other boards will tell you to wait until you can squat 405 for reps before even considering a cycle (sorry, just not in my genetics). 

Anyway, good group here and I appreciate the honest, respectful feedback.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2016)

Tyler said:


> Thanks very much, once again, AR.  I really appreciate it.  Going to be placing my order here this week.  I have caber and will order aromasin (already have anastrizole on hand).  For PCT, since I am already on TRT I was just going to resume that at the end of 12 weeks.
> 
> And sounds like you've got a great PCP.  lol
> 
> ...



No one gets berated here unless they're not smart enough to follow the rules. You're right, this is probably the most mature, safety oriented board I've ever seen on the Internet. I don't even go to any other boards anymore. 

I will offer a word of caution for you Tyler. We see you putting a lot of work into the drugs for your first cycle, but we haven't seen you posting in the Diet section of the forum yet. The drugs are only a part of the equation, and they're not even the most important part. If your diet isn't right, all the drugs in the worlds  aren't going to give you the results you want. 

You seem like a smart guy, and one of the few that actually listens. Use that you your advantage and make sure your diet is squared away before you even order the rest of your gear. The same help you've received about gear is waiting in the Diet area, I would suggest you use it.


----------



## Tyler (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Sully.  You're right....I will be sure to pop over there and lay out my plan.  I have a spreadsheet detailing the macros/calories I've eaten going back eight years, so I am no stranger to logging, weighing, etc.  (I know that doesn't tell you anything about what types of foods I eat or the quality.)

Right now, I have upped my calories and carbs after being on a low/lower-carb cut for 12 or so weeks (actually ended three weeks ago now).  I am trying to keep my weight fairly steady until I am ready to begin the cycle.  I intended to do what one usually would: bump cals about 500 and watch what happens.  

In a nutshell, assuming my maintenance is roughly 2,700 cals/day, I was going to shoot for the following to start: 250g protein, 400g carbs & 70g fat.  I actually don't have a clue if I should be doing something differently with my diet than "standard protocol", so thanks for bringing it up.  I will post to that forum in the next couple weeks to lay out something more specific.


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2016)

I can pick out one minor problem with your diet right away. Your fats are too low. 100 grams of fats a day minimum. Higher if you're trying to put on weight.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I can pick out one minor problem with your diet right away. Your fats are too low. 100 grams of fats a day minimum. Higher if you're trying to put on weight.



Hell, that's no sweat.  An extra quarter cup almond butter it is!   :thumbsup:


----------



## squatster (Jun 1, 2016)

Unless your getting ready for a show enjoy your food once in a while when on
Take a lot of pics for your self
It is a wild trip on great stuff - have fun with


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2016)

squatster said:


> Unless your getting ready for a show enjoy your food once in a while when on
> Take a lot of pics for your self
> It is a wild trip on great stuff - have fun with



Thanks man.  I will definitely do that.  I will be sure to take all measurements prior in addition to pics.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 1, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> ... We see you putting a lot of work into the drugs for your first cycle, but we haven't seen you posting in the Diet section of the forum yet. The drugs are only a part of the equation, and they're not even the most important part. If your diet isn't right, all the drugs in the worlds  aren't going to give you the results you want. ...



Great post here.  Many people become 'romantic' with the Rx component and forget the passion they had for the training, diet and lifestyle that made them start in the first place.  A better physique comes from within you and your persistence, dedication and consistency in your diet, training and approach, not from a compound you administer.


----------



## division (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, I have some doubts about order of steroids
I find a shop with different steroids drugs and can't understand what is the best for a begginer.
Buy just a Test or Oxymetholone, or Trenbolones? Can you make advice for me?
And does anyone hear about //////////? Cause the price there much less than in sport shop.
Thanks


----------



## LastPaul (Jun 3, 2016)

division said:


> Hi, I have some doubts about order of steroids
> I find a shop with different steroids drugs and can't understand what is the best for a begginer.
> Buy just a Test or Oxymetholone, or Trenbolones? Can you make advice for me?
> And does anyone hear about /////////////////////? Cause the price there much less than in sport shop.
> Thanks



If you wanna bought your steroids do it there. Recommend)


----------



## Sully (Jun 3, 2016)

Start your own thread, guys. Hijacking isn't cool.


----------



## GiaiTrriTongHop (Jun 4, 2016)

/////////


----------



## Rachel (Jun 6, 2016)

200 to 300mg Any type of test every 5 days 
4iu GH PHARM GRADE (2am/2pm)
50 to 100mcg T4 every am
250iu HCG every 3 days
700 to 900mg Equipose Mon/Wed/Fri 
If an AI is needed, use Aromasin. It is the most healthy AI out there.
personal view，welcome any tips


----------



## anhphong273 (Jun 7, 2016)

///////


----------



## lunasal (Jun 28, 2016)

I think HCG is too much, may cause some bad side effects...


----------

